

Startup Quote: Scott Heiferman, co-founder, Meetup - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3328130909

======
raychancc
You need a team that’s going to care about this thing as much as you do.

\- Scott Heiferman (@heif)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3328130909>

